# Kinda depressed about body



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

So I did a 10 week cycle of test e and did the nolva clomid pct. I gained 20lbs, but I feel most of it was fat. I was eating 4000 cals per day and working out 5 times per week. When ever I put on fat it's very noticeable in my face stomach and pecs. I also recently did a 2 week clen cycle to try to cut. I think I lost like a pound. Is the away to cut this fat without losing any muscle I might have gained? I used to do cardio but it seems to deteriorate my strength. First pic is 5 months ago second pic is now.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 12, 2013)

Post up your diet and training regiment, I'm guessing they're horrible.  Some cardio won't affect your strength and it's good during a bulk to keep your metabolism high and cholesterol in check.


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

I would drink a gallon of milk a day and eat three meals it wasn't all clean. 
day 1: Chest 
bench 4 sets 6-8 reps 145
incline dbs 4 sets 6-8 reps 100
pec flys 4 sets ""130
cables 4 sets 6-8 reps60


day 2: back/bis
lat pulldowns80
rows 75
straight bar with weights60
hammer curls20


day 3: legs
squats150
leg press150
calf raises120
leg extension150


day 4: rest
day 5: tris / shoulders
shoulder lifts100
military press65
dips135
rope over head 80


day 6: 
abs forearms 
some more bis


day 7 :rest


----------



## ctr10 (Jul 12, 2013)

You need help that's for sure


----------



## Luxx (Jul 12, 2013)

Damn dude that's a lot of milk. It looks like you need to start eating cleaner. My diet is far from perfect. I eat a cup of oats with water and a little sugar and a 30g protein shake before gym. After gym I have another 30g protein shake. A few hours later 2 serving of seeds. Through out the day ill have 3 chicken breasts and 4 serving of broccoli with Italian dressing. For dinner ill eat what ever the wife cooks. Good luck bro


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 12, 2013)

Read the stickies in the diet and training sections.  The best thing you can do is hire a nutritionist to set you up with a proper diet.  A good trainer would help you out too.


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Bro I don't have money to hire people.


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Everywhere I read it said to eat as much possible on cycle. I tried to eat clean but when your putting down that many calories its hard to get it from just straight meat. I guess I will just have to eat cleaner.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 12, 2013)

Yetna said:


> Everywhere I read it said to eat as much possible on cycle. I tried to eat clean but when your putting down that many calories its hard to get it from just straight meat. I guess I will just have to eat cleaner.



I just watch this over at ASF. http://www.youtube.com/embed/MNctsEFp7Zs?feature=oembed


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 12, 2013)

Why were you using steriods in the first place?


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Why not?


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Why does anyone use steroids. I would imagine to build muscle.


----------



## mac10chap (Jul 12, 2013)

You're only benching 145lbs but repping 100's on the DB press?? WTF?  I work out with 275lb on the bench for 6-8 reps per set and I am using the 100's on DB press.  Not sure what I'm missing here.  

And a gallon of milk a day?  Jesus Christ man.  

Taking in 4000 cals in 3 meals is probably your problem with the fat.  You need to split up those meals so you can meet your macros but not be so stuffed after each meal that you can't walk.  Smaller yet more frequent meals will help keep your metabolism up as well. 

Please tell where those 4000 cals come from on the average day.  Besides of course, the gallon of milk.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jul 12, 2013)

What did your labs show?  Specifically, how high did test go and what did E2 look like?  Used an AI?


----------



## PushAndPull (Jul 12, 2013)

Yetna said:


> Why does anyone use steroids. I would imagine to build muscle.



From your orig pic it's obvious that you didn't have enough training and diet experience before your cycle. You should learn how to successfully put on some size naturally. Then when you take gear it will amplify your success instead of your failure.


----------



## S_walker (Jul 12, 2013)

please don't take this the wrong way, but your genetics suck bro.

before this have you ever worked out? gotdamn! 

reminds me of a friend i train with. he was talking to this fuckstick in our gym who is all the time talking about doing a show. the guy's far from competition status, even amateur level. so my buddy (who's IFBB masters) got tired of his shit and told him straight up, the first thing you need to do if you wanna be a bodybuilder is kill both your parents! i almost shit my pants laughing


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Wtf?


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Good motivation though I like that. Thanks bro


----------



## S_walker (Jul 12, 2013)

i swear to Jesus Christ, that is exactly what the asshole said to my buddy after he told him his genetics suck'd! no shit! i'm not trying to motivate you here bud, but maybe save you some misery. enjoy your life. peace


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol ok


----------



## Swfl (Jul 12, 2013)

HIIT, adjust carbs and fat way down. You look like about 20%bf y really need to get it down before y try again.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 12, 2013)

Clean diet will get you no where if you are trying to grow.  Your problem is running test solo.  For does he even lift genetics like mine.  You have to stay on tren and test for a long time.  The only hormones you should use at your bodyfat is minimal test high tren high masteron.  It may take months but it will work.  Then when you are 10% you can add deca or eq.  Your body will react differenr to  tesf at 10% bf that is when you can raise it.  But hight tren high masteron and hgh is what you need.  A lot of all kinds of food too


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks, it's not hard for me to lose weight. Ill try the sprinting thing. I guess once I drop the fat ill eat cleaner. Great video by the luxx really helpful. It's hard to eat clean especially when your a restaurant manager and get unlimited free food. He'll it's even hard to get to the gym sometimes after 12 hour days of work. As for genetics I may not have the best for physical, but at least I'm mentally strong and come from a very wealthy family.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jul 12, 2013)

Yetna said:


> Thanks, it's not hard for me to lose weight. Ill try the sprinting thing. I guess once I drop the fat ill eat cleaner. Great video by the luxx really helpful. It's hard to eat clean especially when your a restaurant manager and get unlimited free food. He'll it's even hard to get to the gym sometimes after 12 hour days of work. As for genetics I may not have the best for physical, but at least I'm mentally strong and come from a very wealthy family.



You're full of nothing but excuses.  I've worked hard physical labour jobs for 12-13 hours a day and would still go for a workout afterwards.  Look at D-lats, he does concrete work all day and still competes and places in the top 5.  If you want something you'll do what you have to to get it.


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

Dude I still go workout after work just saying its not easy.


----------



## kboy (Jul 12, 2013)

Like somebody mention before stop the gear, get a better plan together on your training and nutrition, am working 14 hour days this week and eat all my meals cold, chicken, rice, potatoes, etc.... It's what it takes at this time. You mention you work in a restaurant for me that was the best time to grow I got to be indoors eat small meals all day, now my happy ass is out on the oilfield eating cold food, get your shit together and all will fall into place. Oh and quit felling sorry for your self.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 12, 2013)

S_walker said:


> please don't take this the wrong way, but your genetics suck bro.
> 
> before this have you ever worked out? gotdamn!
> 
> reminds me of a friend i train with. he was talking to this fuckstick in our gym who is all the time talking about doing a show. the guy's far from competition status, even amateur level. so my buddy (who's IFBB masters) got tired of his shit and told him straight up, the first thing you need to do if you wanna be a bodybuilder is kill both your parents! i almost shit my pants laughing



mab not....there are keys and ways around most genetics....he is doing everything wrong


----------



## NoCode8511 (Jul 12, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Clean diet will get you no where if you are trying to grow.  Your problem is running test solo.  For does he even lift genetics like mine.  You have to stay on tren and test for a long time.  The only hormones you should use at your bodyfat is minimal test high tren high masteron.  It may take months but it will work.  Then when you are 10% you can add deca or eq.  Your body will react differenr to  tesf at 10% bf that is when you can raise it.  But hight tren high masteron and hgh is what you need.  A lot of all kinds of food too



 can't tell if serious


----------



## ezjax (Jul 12, 2013)

NoCode8511 said:


> can't tell if serious



1000% serious.  A "clean" diet has no relevance other than nutrienf deficiencies.  Many articles about this.  Its all marketing.

And what is clean anyway?  If i take a chocolate bar and wash it with soap and water does that make it a clean food?


----------



## Yetna (Jul 12, 2013)

I've heard the sides from tren are horrible though. I have anxiety issues to begin with. I would not want to start having panic attacks.


----------



## Luxx (Jul 12, 2013)

ezjax said:


> 1000% serious.  A "clean" diet has no relevance other than nutrienf deficiencies.  Many articles about this.  Its all marketing.
> 
> And what is clean anyway?  If i take a chocolate bar and wash it with soap and water does that make it a clean food?



If your trying to become a power lifter, do what this guy says. If you want to LOOK like you workout, eat clean.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Jul 12, 2013)

Yetna said:


> Why does anyone use steroids. I would imagine to build muscle.



You ignored the questions about labs and AI use.  Makes me wonder if you're serious about your goals.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Luxx said:


> If your trying to become a power lifter, do what this guy says. If you want to LOOK like you workout, eat clean.



Any evidence of this? Or are you just reciting what you heard on the internet? And do you have a list of these "clean " foods?  Or did you make them up?  100g of carbs from potatos rice chocolate cupcakes alp the same.  Protien from beef fish eggs shakes taco bell mcdonalds all the same protein. Same with fats your body cant tell the difference its science


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Any evidence of this? Or are you just reciting what you heard on the internet? And do you have a list of these "clean " foods?  Or did you make them up?  100g of carbs from potatos rice chocolate cupcakes alp the same.  Protien from beef fish eggs shakes taco bell mcdonalds all the same protein. Same with fats your body cant tell the difference its science



^^^??? Cupcakes and McDonald's same as sweet potato and chicken? Are you serious? If so you need to study a little bit more.  Tell ya what lets haves comp where you take in cupcakes McDonald's Wendy's other processed fast food and 1/2 gallon of milk and I'll eat chicken breast and sweet potatoes and green beans with no sauce and water for a month and see who looks better at the end.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

Extreme Muscle Enhancement 3rd Edition: Carlon Colker, MD, FACN, William Kispert: 9780976459323: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

buy that book....put some effort into educating yourself about yourself


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> ^^^??? Cupcakes and McDonald's same as sweet potato and chicken? Are you serious? If so you need to study a little bit more.  Tell ya what lets haves comp where you take in cupcakes McDonald's Wendy's other processed fast food and 1/2 gallon of milk and I'll eat chicken breast and sweet potatoes and green beans with no sauce and water for a month and see who looks better at the end.



how would that prove anything?; is it not possible that i have better genes than you or vice versa?  Is it not possible that one or both of us may not be a master or portion size?  Is it not possible that the labels on supermarket food could be incorrect?

I am not saying i eat fast food or cupcakes.  What i am saying is the body composition depends on macro nutrients and calorie intake.  Not clean or dirty or high glycemic or low glycemic.  If you can accurately track your macros and calories the food choices are irrelevant.    

I bet you still drink whey isolate post workout and take dextrose (if you are on insulin i can see why but no otber reason to) and i bet u eat casein and cottage cheese before bed and wake up with a shake by ur bed midway through sleep.

do what you want but dont go telling people about your clean food and anabolic window garbage like tbere is any science behind it cuz there isnt.  You need to do more research friend


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 13, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> buy that book....put some effort into educating yourself about yourself


  Quoted for Truth!  KoS directed me to that book and i finished it in 3 days.  It's a good read with great info in it.


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

I love it when someone with 19 posts comes on and has to prove he's that guy who knows everything. Chill out a bit.  The point I'm making is even if your macros are on point but your getting them from processed food and non nutritionally dense foods like white bread and such then your giving detrimential and dangerous info to someone who clearly does not know better.  I see your trying to help but your defending your position too hard, people who do that either HAVE to be right at all costs don't be that guy.



ezjax said:


> how would that prove anything?; is it not possible that i have better genes than you or vice versa?  Is it not possible that one or both of us may not be a master or portion size?  Is it not possible that the labels on supermarket food could be incorrect?
> 
> I am not saying i eat fast food or cupcakes.  What i am saying is the body composition depends on macro nutrients and calorie intake.  Not clean or dirty or high glycemic or low glycemic.  If you can accurately track your macros and calories the food choices are irrelevant.
> 
> ...


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I love it when someone with 19 posts comes on and has to prove he's that guy who knows everything. Chill out a bit.  The point I'm making is even if your macros are on point but your getting them from processed food and non nutritionally dense foods like white bread and such then your giving detrimential and dangerous info to someone who clearly does not know better.  I see your trying to help but your defending your position too hard, people who do that either HAVE to be right at all costs don't be that guy.



Really not defending anything hard.  And im not the new guy.  I am a long time poster elsewhere.  I dont need to be right or know anything.  There is a difference between science and opinion.  Maybe your way is science to you becuse you have recreated it several times in your mini vacuum.  But n still =1.  

If i had to choose between internet bodybuilding dogmas that have long been disproven or independant academic research.  I choose science.

Oh and btw,  the point you are trying to make about food choices is unfounded in science.  White bread being danvlgerous is unfounded.  Maybe the gmo flower is unhealthy but that doesnt mean it will affect body comp

if that makes me an internet know if all who needs to be right I be that...

but what oes that make you?  Preacher man?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

The New High Intensity Training: The Best Muscle-Building System You've Never Tried: Ellington Darden: 0039697860000: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jul 13, 2013)

another great book....not everyone will even try high intensity circuits....but the book will challenge your form...your ideas about what a rep is...you will be more open to trying new things....experimenting


----------



## _LG_ (Jul 13, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Really not defending anything hard.  And im not the new guy.  I am a long time poster elsewhere.  I dont need to be right or know anything.  There is a difference between science and opinion.  Maybe your way is science to you becuse you have recreated it several times in your mini vacuum.  But n still =1.
> 
> If i had to choose between internet bodybuilding dogmas that have long been disproven or independant academic research.  I choose science.
> 
> ...


You are clueless


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Little Guy said:


> You are clueless



Proof? Bully.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

The Science Of Nutrition: Is a Carb a Carb? Written By Menno Henselmans | SimplyShredded.com
thebarticle isnt science but the references r

Is a calorie a calorie? - PubMed Mobile


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Really not defending anything hard.  And im not the new guy.  I am a long time poster elsewhere.  I dont need to be right or know anything.  There is a difference between science and opinion.  Maybe your way is science to you becuse you have recreated it several times in your mini vacuum.  But n still =1.
> 
> If i had to choose between internet bodybuilding dogmas that have long been disproven or independant academic research.  I choose science.
> 
> ...



I rest my case... cant drop it.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> I rest my case... cant drop it.



Do you even nutrition?


----------



## Swfl (Jul 13, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Do you even nutrition?


Negged


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Swfl said:


> Negged



You feel better now tough guy?  A wise man told me dont argue with cools cuz people from a distance cant tell whi is who.  They will drag you down to their level and beat you with experience


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

ezjax said:


> Clean diet will get you no where if you are trying to grow.  Your problem is running test solo.  For does he even lift genetics like mine.  You have to stay on tren and test for a long time.  The only hormones you should use at your bodyfat is minimal test high tren high masteron.  It may take months but it will work.  Then when you are 10% you can add deca or eq.  Your body will react differenr to  tesf at 10% bf that is when you can raise it.  But hight tren high masteron and hgh is what you need.  A lot of all kinds of food too



You have no idea what you are talking about.


----------



## ezjax (Jul 13, 2013)

Lol @ disagreeing with science.  I think its time for an education boys.  Maybe go to college and learn a little.  No wonder meat heads get such a bad name.  I didnt know you guys still existed


----------



## ROID (Jul 13, 2013)

I stand corrected. You are 100% in the know.  Carry on.


----------



## jtip1810 (Jul 13, 2013)

Look at stickies follow the low carb cutting diet and cut out he milk thats a lot of sugar.  I was just like you came off my cycle and looked fatter but I know the problem was my diet shot up from 195lbs to 221lbs.  Since switching to* real clean* foods and doing 4 days HIIT and 4 days lifting I look better and get more complements off cycle and have lost 17lbs in 6 weeks.  I am currently doing 50-80 carbs 30-60 fat 220-270 protein and keeping sugar down to 30-40grams per day this is split into 5-6 meals and eating every 3-4 hrs it takes some serious dedication bro first week or two are ruff after that its routine.  Think like this cheating once per day takes your body 3-4 hours to get back to burning so if you cheat 2 times in one day you wasted and entire day.  I will be running 500test/500mast/80-100var very soon along with this diet should be all you really need to lean up quite a bit don't really see the need in tren right away.  Hope this helps some and good luck.


----------



## futureMrO (Jul 13, 2013)

mac10chap said:


> *You're only benching 145lbs but repping 100's on the DB press?? WTF?*  I work out with 275lb on the bench for 6-8 reps per set and I am using the 100's on DB press.  Not sure what I'm missing here.
> 
> And a gallon of milk a day?  Jesus Christ man.
> 
> ...


dude thats what i thought to lol


----------



## LAM (Jul 13, 2013)

Yetna said:


> So I did a 10 week cycle of test e and did the nolva clomid pct. I gained 20lbs, but I feel most of it was fat. I was eating 4000 cals per day and working out 5 times per week. When ever I put on fat it's very noticeable in my face stomach and pecs. I also recently did a 2 week clen cycle to try to cut. I think I lost like a pound. Is the away to cut this fat without losing any muscle I might have gained? I used to do cardio but it seems to deteriorate my strength. First pic is 5 months ago second pic is now.



where did you come up with 4k cals?  all you need to do is increase your cals by 10% of maintenance levels every other week until weight gain occurs.

from your pics you weren't very lean to begin with which means your insulin sensitivity (IS) was already low before you started that high cal diet.  when IS is low a person has average to above average levels of body fat.  this means that more nutrients will get shuttled into fat cells then to muscle cells causing the majority of weight gained to be from fat vs lean muscle mass.

best to get the diet under control, drop some bf then hit up another cycle.


----------



## Yetna (Jul 15, 2013)

chocolatemalt said:


> You ignored the questions about labs and AI use.  Makes me wonder if you're serious about your goals.


I will admit I haven't done any blood test. I know it was stupid if me and I plan on doing one soon. I will say its been a couple months since my cycle and I feel great. I still have a great sex drive, and an overall good mood. Also I used liquidex through my whole cycle since I am gyno prone. I did .5 eod.


----------



## Powermaster (Jul 15, 2013)

You should take advise of killerofsaints and read a book or two...
There's some good advice here but most of it is confusing and stupid. Just go read a book.
If you don't have much money spend just a few bucks and become an elite member here and get a bunch of e books for free.


----------

